# Ti22 | Start of the Show season | Evo 9 and STI type UK



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Evening detailers!

After updating our facebook page, I thought I'd post some pictures from the last couple of days up here. If you don't allready follow Ti22 on FB, click like on the page to be kept up to date with what I'm up to day to day!

Friday was a long day on an EVO 9 for a DW member that is a regular on the show scene and a very well known car - as well as a regular visitor to me to be kept looking at it's best! Paintwork was generally very good, but I needed to spend extra time on the new carbon rear diffuser and a few other spots to get it back to A1. Finished with Swissvax divine. Matt finished wheels were protected with Swissvax Opaque.














































The owner Nick also spent some serious time on the engine bay 'with the twins' while I was sorting the exterior, leaving it looking fantastic:




























Also great to spend the day with another DW member on saturday getting his STI Type UK up to scratch. Big thanks for Adam (the owner) also insisting I take him for a drive in it at the beginning of the day!




























Eagle eyed members will notice the Evo 6 in the background. This is mondays job and differs from the norm - I'll be doing some more mechanical work and gauge fitting to this 420 hp monster!

thanks for looking,

James


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice work, you seem to do slot of turbo rally nutter cars!
Chris


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

that evo is stunning


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Detme said:


> Nice work, you seem to do slot of turbo rally nutter cars!
> Chris


Thanks! There seems to be lots of them around here... it's the roads I think!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning Evo..


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

Massive thanks to James for taking my car to the next level. I think he'll agree the paint was in reasonable condition (and all original!!) but I'm massively happy with the standard and finish now achieved.



















I'll need to get some shots which I will do this week when I find a great location

Also decided to have a mini test of various waxes on various panels. James I'm sure we won't remember next week but I think it was as follows:

Bonnet: Swissvax Divine
Passenger side half roof: Dodo Juice Supernatural
Drivers side half roof: Dodo Juice Purple Hase Pro
Boot lid: Swissvax BOS
Rear Doors: Swissvax Onyx

Or something like that anyway!!


----------



## Marchosias (Jan 27, 2011)

Seriously im all out for jap cars, no offense to the exotic car owners but this cars are so much better in so many ways.......... literally drooling. Owned a couple of 200sx's but were used as drifties so they are pretty mucky lol. 

Need to get me something else jap and that evo made me want to get one!!

Amazing cars man, amazing


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

ad172 said:


> Bonnet: Swissvax Divine
> Passenger side half roof: Dodo Juice Supernatural
> Drivers side half roof: Dodo Juice Purple Hase Pro
> Boot lid: Swissvax BOS
> ...


Looks about right Adam! I think front wings were SN and the rear 3/4 Onyx.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Both fantastic but that evo is just awesome


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

The Evo is a work of art, both lovely motors!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

love them both
great job


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Sweeeeet 

Did you get my email to James? Querying prices for my corolla T-Sport ready for shows?

Thanks


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Bridges said:


> Sweeeeet
> 
> Did you get my email to James? Querying prices for my corolla T-Sport ready for shows?
> 
> Thanks


Yep, replied to mate :thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

That EVO looks awful:devil:

Nick really should give that engine bay a proper clean...

Only kidding, looking very nice indeed. Looks like I'll have to get on with mine now.

Chris.


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

ChrisJD said:


> That EVO looks awful:devil:
> 
> Nick really should give that engine bay a proper clean...
> 
> ...


Now now Chris your bay is clean as well so no jealousy

Thanks James for the superb finish acheived again and again:thumb: It's why I keep returning to you:detailer:

On another note is the 6 a local?


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Nick, your car is always a pleasure to work on! (and it's made me switch back to Jap turbo power again!)



nickygixer-k5 said:


> On another note is the 6 a local?


Yes buddy, lives about a mile from the unit! Just had a forged bottom end too.


----------



## MellowYellow (Oct 20, 2009)

Soft spot for jap motors myself, got an Evo V with carbon bonnet, boot, spoiler and skirts to do soon and i'm looking forward to it immensely!

Gav


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

:thumb:stunning,just added you on fb


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

nickygixer-k5 said:


> Now now Chris your bay is clean as well so no jealousy
> 
> Thanks James for the superb finish acheived again and again:thumb: It's why I keep returning to you:detailer:
> 
> On another note is the 6 a local?






Ti22 said:


> Thanks Nick, your car is always a pleasure to work on! (and it's made me switch back to Jap turbo power again!)
> 
> Yes buddy, lives about a mile from the unit! Just had a forged bottom end too.


Looks like an Extreme front bumper too.

The Impreza looks rather nice too, though seems odd not having the full rear spoiler.

Chris.


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

Both cars are great, but that evo is simply gorgeous! I'd love something like that!!!


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

ChrisJD said:


> The Impreza looks rather nice too, though seems odd not having the full rear spoiler.
> 
> Chris.


:thumb: It's the reason I love the car so much. It doesn't go around screaming it's performance like a normal STI. It's hiding 385 Bhp under the bonnet so it can surprise people when needed!!

It's also a limited edition of just 25 in this country so not very common either!!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

very nice


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a great couple of motors.:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

OMG! Look at that evo! 
You owe me a new pair of shorts Ti22! :lol:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

ad172 said:


> :thumb: It's the reason I love the car so much. It doesn't go around screaming it's performance like a normal STI. It's hiding 385 Bhp under the bonnet so it can surprise people when needed!!
> 
> It's also a limited edition of just 25 in this country so not very common either!!


Nothing wrong with that. But to be fair, it is an Impreza STI, so not subtle to start with. Had a Bugeye and Blobeye myself:thumb:
My Dad has 2003 STI with about the same power as yours.

Nice to have a rarer version too.

Chris.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicks car looking good


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Nicks car looking good


Cheers Ant now keep her looking sweet now you have in your capable hands for the week


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Ti22 said:


> Eagle eyed members will notice the Evo 6 in the background.


Should have been "hawk eyed members" :lol:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Any owner who shows his/her car puts a bit of there soul in to it,but the evo is just on another level

Daz


----------

